# [ion 330ht]wifi lento ... a chi chiedere aiuto?

## cloc3

possiedo un media-center ion 330ht che mi fa mi impazzire con la connessione wifi.

inizialmente pensavo che la colpa fosse da attribuire al driver in staging (r8712u), che si dimostra terribilmente lento.

allora un acquistato una chiavetta usb netgear, con driver ath9k_htc, in teoria supportatissima, ma ho scoperto che il comportamento è pressoché identico.

apparentemente la connesisone funziona con entrambi i driver, ma è mortalmente lenta. Nelle condizioni di campo più favorevoli, non sono mai riuscito a scendere sotto i 7 minuti per 20 MB di trasferimento. Molto spesso, addirittura, la connessione scompare del tutto, con criteri apparentemente casuali e discontinui.

il fenomeno si ripete sia usando il kernel gentoo-sources-3.6.11 che con l'omologo vanilla-sources-3.6.11 (e altre versioni ancora).

mi sono fatto l'idea che il problema possa risiedere, anzichè nel driver wifi, nel supporto usb sottostante e vorrei aprire un baco da qualche parte, ma non mi è ben chiaro dove (bugzilla di gentoo, del kernel o di linuxWireless.org) nè come.

In che modo sarebbe opportuno documentare il baco, per ottenere riscontro?

----------

## cloc3

mi viene ancora un dubbio.

può essere che il problema dipenda dal kernel a 64bit?

ho letto di driver che funzionerebbero bene a 32bit ma non a 64.

qualcuno sa qualcosa, o ha idee in merito?

----------

## cloc3

per il momento mi sono limitato ad effettuare un aggiornamento complessivo del sistema.

è stato un lavoro lungo e penoso, perché la gentoo box era datata e il dispositivo lentino.

per quanto riguarda il driver ath9k_htc, ho l'impressione che sia fondamentale allineare il sofwtare in userspace con il kernel, perché, adesso, il comportamento della scheda è più stabile. per il driver in staging ho ancora dei dubbi.

----------

## pierino_89

Per toglierti il dubbio potresti bootare una ubuntu live a 32bit e vedere come si comporta (a parte forse il firmware dovresti avere tutto già installato).

Per quanto riguarda i drivers wifi in staging ho visto cose veramente pazzesche (kernel panic alla rimozione della chiavetta) quindi nel dubbio io li eviterei  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

tu guarda la sfiga.

il firmware per la mia chiavetta usb è stato mascherato su gentoo.

adesso devo capire il perché.

infatti il file installato dall'ebuild è perfettamente identico a quello rilasciato da linuxwireless.

(spero che l'unico motivo sia il conflitto con sys-kernel/linux-firmware)

mamma. linux ha vent'anni suonati e dobbiamo ancora fare i conti con questi scherzi infantili delle multinazionali.

quando sarà finita, una buona volta?

----------

